# New To Land Camping



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prankster said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!









You have found a great site to help you through your camping adventures.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi prankster
















to Outbackers!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome to land camping. I'm sure you will find it much safer than it's alternative.

Enjoy the 28BHS


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME !!!! Enjoy.*


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, prankster!*








Glad to have you aboard.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Heh,heh,heh....anyone named Prankster is more than







to Outbackers! However, you may not and are forbidden to play with Egregg, he causes enough trouble all by himself. If he invites you to join him and his, uh , renovation "cronies" , RUN........FAST!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Welcome to land camping. I'm sure you will find it much safer than it's alternative.
> 
> Enjoy the 28BHS


thanks for the welcome our alternative is camping on the water on our boat!!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker Koolaide


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker *Koolaide*
[/quote]
Jm, that's the first time I've actually seen it spelled the way I think it should be spelled !!!!

btw, have you & Doug taken notice that there is now an OFFICIAL *prankster*? hmmmmmmm? Oh - and he's a NORTHEASTERNER so

*
LOOKOUT !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker Koolaide
[/quote]
does the koolaide come in a brown bottle?!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prankster said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker Koolaide
[/quote]
does the koolaide come in a brown bottle?!!
[/quote]
brown bag


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker Koolaide
[/quote]
does the koolaide come in a brown bottle?!!
[/quote]

Nope....Outbacker Koolaide comes in a one of those red 16oz plastic cups.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker Koolaide
[/quote]
does the koolaide come in a brown bottle?!!
[/quote]

Nope....Outbacker Koolaide comes in a one of those red 16oz plastic cups.
[/quote]

sounds like our kind of campers!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

prankster said:


> raquel&gavin lea new to camping and this site.niagara falls ontario.


Welcome to the family!!!

Do you have a camper? Looking for a camper? An Outback? Which model? Hope you'll join us for a 2008 NorthEastern Outbacker's Rally!!
[/quote]
we bought a 2003 outback 28bhs,and would like to join everyone for the outbackers rally. sounds like fun!!
[/quote]

Welcome, someone get him some Outbacker Koolaide
[/quote]
does the koolaide come in a brown bottle?!!
[/quote]
Nope... The KoolAide of which we speak, doesn't last long enough to make it to a bottle.
Besides, bottles being glass, we might hurt ourselves after imbibing.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> sounds like our kind of campers!!


Come on out to Oregon and we'll keep your Red Cup full...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> sounds like our kind of campers!!


Come on out to Oregon and we'll keep your Red Cup full...








[/quote]

a PNW speciality!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> sounds like our kind of campers!!


Come on out to Oregon and we'll keep your Red Cup full...








[/quote]
Are you suggesting that we have RED CUP & BLUE CUP rally sections now?? Could you make mine GREEN, please?










Sorry, Doug.....I think I just got dragged onto the perimeter of the "forbidden zone"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> sounds like our kind of campers!!


Come on out to Oregon and we'll keep your Red Cup full...








[/quote]

a PNW speciality!
[/quote]

Actually, it's Doug that makes the KoolAide. My job is to drink it...and I'm really good at my job!


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> sounds like our kind of campers!!


Come on out to Oregon and we'll keep your Red Cup full...








[/quote]

a PNW speciality!
[/quote]

Actually, it's Doug that makes the KoolAide. My job is to drink it...and I'm really good at my job!








[/quote]

You guys are going to keep us busy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> sounds like our kind of campers!!


Come on out to Oregon and we'll keep your Red Cup full...








[/quote]

a PNW speciality!
[/quote]

Actually, it's Doug that makes the KoolAide. My job is to drink it...and I'm really good at my job!








[/quote]

You guys are going to keep us busy








[/quote]

We're just trying to ensure everyone has a good time....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

prankster,

Welcome to the forum!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Back to the topic (kinda)

What does "land camping" mean?

What other types are there?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

prankster said:


> Welcome to land camping. I'm sure you will find it much safer than it's alternative.
> 
> Enjoy the 28BHS


thanks for the welcome our alternative is camping on the water on our boat!!
[/quote]

Bet you got to be real careful with the tent stakes and that campfire has to be a real trick.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

land camping= camping on land hehe
water camping=same as land camping just no land haha. we also love to boat here in niagara because of all the water.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prankster said:


> land camping= camping on land hehe
> water camping=same as land camping just no land haha. we also love to boat here in niagara because of all the water.


Well...ok then. I guess I never considered "camping" on a boat. But why not!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What does "land camping" mean?
> 
> What other types are there?


Well, there's free-fall camping. Problem is, it's really hard to get the jacks down and the rear slide out before you hit the ground! Extended camping sessions are really kind of out of the question. The following picture is of an intrepid Outbacker on his way to just such an outing! BTW... That's my kind of TV!


















Now, Space camping in the ISS... *THAT* would be cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now, Space camping in the ISS... *THAT* would be cool!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...a little hard on the kids when you tell them to go outside the Outback and play...don't ya think?


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, Space camping in the ISS... *THAT* would be cool!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...a little hard on the kids when you tell them to go outside the Outback and play...don't ya think?
[/quote]

_"And straighten out that solar array while you are out there!"_
I don't think mine would complain too much. Would yours?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now, Space camping in the ISS... *THAT* would be cool!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...a little hard on the kids when you tell them to go outside the Outback and play...don't ya think?
[/quote]

_"And straighten out that solar array while you are out there!"_
I don't think mine would complain too much. Would yours?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

don't think they'd get a chance to complain....


----------

